# Finally! Central Pa



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

Central Pa finally got a mix of light snow/mist/drizzle? I got to make some very easy money!! Just salting! Now we need some plowable snow. The forecasts change every couple of hours and now they say nothing! I'm getting ready to give up on weather men they're all nuts.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah finally is right we got to salt friday morning sunday night monday morning and hoping to go out this morning i just checked them and well see in a couple hours


----------

